# Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?



## Bärbel (21. Juli 2006)

Jetzt habe ich schon öfters gelesen, daß in einen Schwimmteich keine Fische gehören. Warum? Wir haben in unserem ST schon ohne unser Zutun hunderte von kleinen Stichlingen (die ich dank Tommis Colaflaschenreuse fleißig abfische). Abgesehen davon, daß sie wirklich zuviele sind, ist es sehr interessant und auch beruhigend, ihnen zuzusehen. Wir verbringen viel Zeit am Teich und beobachten viel... Wir wollten eigentlich für unsere __ Muscheln noch Bitterlinge einsetzen, vielleicht noch Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen... vielleicht ab und an einen __ Barsch oder __ Hecht : . Also... was spricht wirklich dagegen? Nährstoffeintrag? Sie würden nicht gefüttert werden, und was zwangsläufig bei den Fischis rauskommt, fällt bei so einem großen Teich doch nicht wirklich ins Gewicht... oder?
LG
Bärbel


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hi.

Ob was dagegen spricht kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Aber wenn du Bitterlinge einsetzt kannst du z.B. noch was zur Arterhaltung des Bitterlings beitragen. Da Bitterlinge ja sehr stark gefährdet sind. Voraus gesetzt du hast unseren einheimischen __ Bitterling und nicht irgendeine asiatische Art. Die Unterschiede versuch ich grad noch herauszufinden.

Wenn du schon bei Stichlingen Probleme mit der Vermehrung hast, würde ich dir von __ Moderlieschen abraten. Die vermehren sich genau so schlimm. Ich weis nicht ob ein einziger __ Barsch das alleine schafft. 
Ein __ Hecht gibt sich mit den kleinen Fischchen bestimmt nicht lange zu frieden.



Gruß
Mirko


----------



## StefanS (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hallo Bärbel,

die Sache ist die, dass man sich speziell bei einem Schwimmteich alle erdenkliche Mühe gibt, ihn so klar und frei von Trübstoffen und Algen (aber auch von aufwirbelndem Substrat und höheren Pflanzen im Schwimmbereich) wie irgend möglich zu halten. Je klarer, je tiefer die Sicht, desto besser. Dafür wird ein teils erheblicher technischer Aufwand nicht gescheut. 

Das verträgt sich einfach nicht mit dem Gedanken der Fischhälterung. Drei Fischlein in einem riesigen Teich - die man aber nie sieht ? Kann man gleich bleiben lassen, also zahlreiche und Schwarmfische. Ein Teich, möglichst frei von Plankton - dennoch zahlreiche Fische einsetzen - aber auch nicht füttern ? Ist nicht nur für mich ein gedanklicher Widerspruch. Filtergraben, Spaltsieb, UVC, reichlich Skimmer, möglichst noch Sandfilterung - aber Fische ? Wie passt das zusammen ?

Wer aber gerne auch in einem nicht ganz so klaren Teich schwimmt, wem es lieber ist, mit seinen Fischen im Wasser zu sein, als die Steine zu zählen, wer das technische Arsenal begrenzt hält, wer seinen Teich eher zum Abkühlen als zum intensiven Schwimmen nutzt - für den wird sich die Problematik mit Fischen nicht stellen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Bärbel (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Danke  Ihr Zwei!
@ Mirko: ich suche schon verzweifelt nach einheimischen Bitterlingen, die asiatischen bekommt man überall... wir hofften ja, daß in unseren __ Muscheln schon ein paar "drin" wären, aber die müssten jetzt schon lange rumschwimmen.
@ Stefan: Du hast schon recht, das Streben nach klarem Wasser und Technik, Technik, Technik und Fische passt nicht zusammen. Wir haben uns aber bemüht, einen sehr natürlichen Teich zu schaffen, mit Steinen und Pflanzen, die bei uns in der Region heimisch sind, z.T. auch streng unter Naturschutz stehen (nicht ausgegraben, sondern gekauft!!) und wir freuen uns sehr über die ganzen Tiere, die sich so nach und nach einfinden. Wir haben KEINE Technik im Teich, nur einen kleinen Wasserfall, der ist aber mehr optisch und wegen dem beruhigendem Geplätscher... und als Vogelbad, wie sich herausgestellt hat. Die __ Stichlinge sind mit den Vögeln gekommen und es sind wirklich tausende. Das sind zuviele, sonst dürften sie gerne dableiben. Wir wollen Natur im Garten... 
Zu den anderen Fischen, die ich gerne hätte: wir beobachten gerne, vor allem für die Großstadtkinder meines Lebensgefährten hätte ich gern, daß sie einen richtigen Bezug zur Natur finden. Unser Teich ist ca. 130 m² groß, ringsum kommen im nächsten Jahr insektenfreundliche, einheimische __ Wildblumen und hinter meinem Garten sind nur Wiesen und Bäche. Es wäre ein Paradies für alles mögliche Getier. Und schwimmen (besser gesagt, baden) tun wir auch im trüben Wasser, z.Zt. ist es relativ klar, wir können die Steine (und Wurzeln der Pflanzen) im Flachwasserbereich sehen, die tiefe Zone ist dunkel. Solange das Wasser nicht stinkt und zähflüssig vor lauter Algen ist, ist es für uns ok. 
Allerdings haben wir den Teich erst diesen Sommer in Betrieb, ich weiß nicht, wie sich das alles noch entwickelt...


----------



## kuh (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Und, wie hat sich das so entwickelt? Vor allem wenn durch Vögel Fisch ein den Teich gelangen, sollte man über Gegenmaßnahmen nachdenken bzw. gleich abfischen - auch wenn es sicherlich ein schöner anblick ist (wobei ich mich frage, wie ihr ohne Technik einen schwimmteich betreiben wollt?!)


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*



> (wobei ich mich frage, wie ihr ohne Technik einen schwimmteich betreiben wollt?!)



Also ohne es wirklich zu wissen(...mein Teich ist leider etwas zu klein zum Schwimmen...obwohl: zwei Schimmzüge bekäme ich auch noch hin...) kann ich mir einen Schwimmteich ohne Technik sehr gut vorstellen. Genauso gut wie einen Waldweiher, in dem man an einem heißen Sommerabend geht, um sich abzukühlen
Die Frage ist doch: will man einen poolähnlichen Teich, mit Blick auf den Bodengrund und ohne störende Pflanzen oder will man einen selbstgemachten kleinen See. Und warum sollten in einem kleinen See nicht auch ein paar Fische rumschwimmen...tun sie doch in der Natur auch. Hauptsache ist - meiner Meinung nach, - dass  ein Gleichgewicht zwischen menschlicher Nutzung, Pflanzenbestand, Insektenbestand und Fischbestand angestrebt wird, so dass ein Zufüttern nicht nötig ist. 
Wenn ihr das hinbekommt (und deshalb würde ich vielleicht mit dem Einsatz der weiteren Fische noch etwas abwarten) sehe ich kein Problem.

petra


----------



## bergi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*



Bärbel schrieb:


> Die __ Stichlinge sind mit den Vögeln gekommen und es sind wirklich tausende. Das sind zuviele, sonst dürften sie gerne dableiben. ...Unser Teich ist ca. 130 m² groß...im trüben Wasser, z.Zt. ist es relativ klar, wir können die Steine (und Wurzeln der Pflanzen) im Flachwasserbereich sehen, die tiefe Zone ist dunkel. ...Allerdings haben wir den Teich erst diesen Sommer in Betrieb, ich weiß nicht, wie sich das alles noch entwickelt...


Hi Bärbel, 
solange ihr nicht zufüttert, gibt es keine Argumente gegen das Einsetzen weiterer Arten. Stark wühlende (Karpfen, Koi, Karauschen, Schleien, __ Brassen...) bzw. pflanzenfressende (__ Graskarpfen) Arten würde ich nicht nehmen, die beeinflussen den Teich zu stark, aber sonst wird sich durch die Anwesenheit weiterer Fischarten nichts Grundlegendes an der Gewässerqualität ändern. Nachaktive, räuberische Arten wie __ Aal, __ Wels, __ Katzenwels würde ich vermeiden, weil ihr sie im Teich nie wieder sehn werdet, __ Störe sind dagegen ziemlich anspruchsvoll. 
Viele der möglichen Fischarten würden sich ihrerseits wieder weiter vermehren, und dadurch ggf. die Stichlinge direkt durch Fressen (z.B. Flussbarsch) oder durch Konkurrenz (z.B. __ Rotfeder, __ Rotauge, andere Weißfische) zurückdrängen. Andere Arten (z.B. Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen) könnten dagegen auch selbst gegen die Stichlinge den Kürzeren ziehen und sich nicht behaupten. 
Einen __ Hecht würde ich bei der Gewässergröße vielleicht eher nicht einsetzen, der findet eventuell auf Dauer nicht genug zu fressen (probieren könnte man es andererseits - Junghecht von der Fischzucht holen und ggf. wieder dorthin zurückbringen, wenn das Futter knapp wird). 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hi Stefan,

bist ein bischen spät dran. Der zitierte Text wurde schon vor 6 Jahren verfaßt

MfG Frank


----------



## bergi (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Hi Frank, 
das macht doch nichts --- 
*Truth will always be !*
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## grünerdaumen (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Ich denke, dass es auch nicht gerade im Sinne der Fische ist, wenn ständig Leute in dem Teich plantschen und ihre Wasserspiele abhalten!


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Fische und Schwimmteich, diese Frage tritt am Anfang der Planungsphase oft auf.

Halten wir einmal fest: oberste Prämisse im Schwimmteich ist die Nährstoffarmut, es soll möglichst nährstoffarmes Wasser 'produziert' werden. 

Für den Schwimmteich sind Fische leider zu gar nichts gut, darüber hinaus nichts als schädlich.
Das ist so. Sie sind, als Kiemenatmer, die größten Sauerstoffverzehrer im Wasser und damit holt man sich jemand ins Haus den man sich nicht wirklich wünscht.

Hat man sie, tun sie etwas was sie am liebsten tun: sie fressen. Etwa Wasserflöhe, welche als willkommene Mieter eines Schwimmteiches den Besitzer erfreuen indem sie Algen vertilgen. Oder noch besser, sie fressen gleich die sauerstoffspendenden Pflanzen. Sie können nichts anderes, sie müssen fressen. Das für den Teich Nützliche, sie verwandeln es in für den Teich Belastendes, Exkremente, besser gesagt reinen Dünger.

Dann werden es mehr Fische, sie werden größer und um so schlimmer wird es.

Gestandene Schwimmteichbauer geben folgende Aussage gern weiter:

*Ein Schwimmteich ist kein Fischteich. *


----------



## jolantha (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Ich mach das einfach andersrum, ich schwimme im Fischteich !!


----------



## tomsteich (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Was spricht gegen Fische im Schwimmteich?*

Guten Morgen, 

das Thema war ja vor 6 Jahren schon abgeschlossen, aber da es jetzt wieder auftaucht, gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu....

So einfach lässt sich das auch nicht mit ja oder nein beantworten. Es kommt darauf an. Wer, so wie ich, einen Schwimmteich (150cm tief) mit Bodenabsaugung hat, welcher das Sediment (und die ganze Fischsch...) aus dem Teich in ein getrenntes System (Filtergraben) transportiert, braucht etwas Bewegung im Wasser damit das besser funktioniert. Auch in Jahren mit heißerem Sommer findet der intensive Badebetrieb ja nur an vergleichsweise wenigen Tagen im Jahr statt. Die Fische wirbeln das ganze Jahr über das Sediment auf und sorgen so für sauberes Wasser im Schwimmteich. 

Viele Schwimmteichsysteme sind ja eher tiefer gebaut, so dass das Sediment darin verbleibt und beim Schwimmen nicht aufgewirbelt wird. Da sind Fische absolut kontraproduktiv.

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass meine Variante nicht für eine intensive Fischhaltung geeignet ist und mit einem klassischen Koiteich konkurrieren kann, das Verhältnis muss einfach stimmen. 

Ich habe seit Jahren trotz meiner Koi stabil einwandfreie Wasserwerte und stets klares Wasser und Sicht bis auf den Grund (außer der Grünphase nach der Erstbefüllung).

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------

